
Ask HN: Fastest way to make 10K 100K 1M? - willart4food
If we think of &quot;fastest way&quot; as a relative term, what would be the fastest way to make (legally) 10K 100K and a cool 1M?<p>Anyone?
======
auslegung
Aside from winning the lottery (either literally or figuratively), the fastest
ways are going to include consistently investing in the stock market, or
investing in your own business. If you can become an entrepreneur and grow
your business, you can make enormous amounts of money relatively quickly. I
recommend a cleaning business, a coin car wash, or real estate (including
flipping houses); the first two are relatively easy and straightforward, and
the third is a well known business model.

------
ecesena
Dollars or users? And for yourself or your project/company?

~~~
willart4food
Dollars and "Net Profit" for the individual.

